# Muss ich für jeden JBoss deployen?



## Anfäänger (25. Jul 2008)

Nutze den JBoss 4.0.3 und habe ein Projekt deployed. Alles ok. 

Hatte mal gedacht, dass die JBoss-Applikationsserver abwärtskompatibel sind, offensichtlich nicht. 

Anmerkung: 
Die auf 4.0.3 erzeugte ear 
startet fehlerfrei und läuft auf 4.0.3 
startet fehlerfrei und läuft fehlerhaft auf 4.2.3 
startet mit Fehler auf 5.0.0 


Ehe ich mich mit möglicherweise vorhandenen Kompatibilitätsproblemen zwischen 4.0.x und 4.2.x befasse, wäre der sofortige Umstieg auf 5.x.x nicht sinnvoll? 

Verfolgt hier jeder EE-Entwickler eine eigene Strategie, nach dem Muster, der eine spezialisiert sich auf 4.0.x oder 4.2.x, der andere auf 5.x.x? 

Sind der 4.0.x und 4.2.x überhaupt noch modern? 
Aber die Entwicklung der 4.2.x-Serie scheint ja parallel zur 5.x.x zu laufen.


----------



## maki (25. Jul 2008)

Strategie: wenn die App auf JBoss 4.0.5.ga läuft, dann wird daran auch nix mehr geändert, denn das wäre sehr aufwändig, allein schon von den Tests.


----------



## Gast (25. Jul 2008)

Gesetzt den Fall, der Applikationsserver wird auch von anderen Anbietern genutzt, die wollen einen Releasewechsel 4.0.5.ga->4.2.3 oder 4.2.x->5.x.x durchführen, wie sieht das in der Praxis aus?


----------



## maki (25. Jul 2008)

Dann muss umgestellt werden, Aufwand kann groß sein, wie gesagt, selbst wenn nix geändert werden muss, gestestet werden muss auf jeden Fall.

Je nach Aufwand, lohnt sich das nicht.
Schliesslich kommen keine neuen Funktionalitäten dazu.


----------

